# Got the walnut milled.



## David Van Asperen (Jul 6, 2017)

Cut 8 foot from the base of the log 22- 16 inches across. Cut 4- 2 inch slabs and the rest at an inch
The upper 6 foot also yields 4 -- 2 inch slabs the balance is cut at an inch. Will mill a few of the larger limbs for craft wood 
Still hot but still a joy to see what ya get

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Sprung (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice looking walnut, David! Bet it feels good to be running that mill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks Matt. Feels good to be making saw dust and not having to go to the JOB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 6, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Thanks Matt. Feels good to be making saw dust and not having to go to the JOB.



David, are you officially retired these days?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 6, 2017)

Did not mean to mislead you, on one weeks vacation. I could draw retirement Jan of 18, but would have to find insurance etc---- so , most likely have to work at least 2 more years. If I can stand it that long

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 6, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Did not mean to mislead you, on one weeks vacation. I could draw retirement Jan of 18, but would have to find insurance etc---- so , most likely have to work at least 2 more years. If I can stand it that long



Nah, not misleading! I thought you still had some time left. Even a week of vacation is a good thing - enjoy what's left of it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 6, 2017)

FYI... Most turning blanks are 3" to 6" thick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 6, 2017)

Beautiful lumber! Do you have a project in mind for it? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 6, 2017)

@Spinartist @Nature Man 
I now know the size for turning blocks, sorry that I did not leave a slab at least 3 inches thick. I do not have a lathe so I sort of forget about that 
All the projects that I have in mind do not require turning. Some live edge benches are for sure of the short list.
Hoping to be able to get a few live edge Scrollsaw blanks at some point the the normal flat work

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 6, 2017)

Good looking slabs David! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 6, 2017)

Beautiful lumber, looks like there is some curl and figure in it, almost looks like bees wing. Very nice for sure, when I see stuff like that coming out of a log I forget that I'm sweating buckets. How'd the mill do on it? I would love to see a video of the mill cutting some large stuff like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 6, 2017)

Not sure about the curl ,there is a little figure in the shorter ( upper portion of the log mostly from crotch )
The mill did great . I will get a video next time I mill something of size. I had posted one about a year ago, citing a big maple. Will see if I can find that post and point you toward it.
I am really happy with what I got as there is not much for walnut around here. Have an idea for a bench or two when it get dry.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

